# Horn Vs. Burkman spitting incident



## mullethaiku (Jul 17, 2006)

Anyone know the story behind this? I just saw the footage. For those who don't know Jeremy Horn and Josh Burkman were fighting (not sure which organization) and at the end of the round, Horn spits on Burkman before going to his corner. Do these 2 have bad blood? Or did Burkman do something dirty? Just wondering if anyone knew....


----------



## cooley (Jul 10, 2006)

mullethaiku said:


> Anyone know the story behind this? I just saw the footage. For those who don't know Jeremy Horn and Josh Burkman were fighting (not sure which organization) and at the end of the round, Horn spits on Burkman before going to his corner. Do these 2 have bad blood? Or did Burkman do something dirty? Just wondering if anyone knew....


got this off of Josh's site


Never did I spit on her or anyone else, nor have I ever. Anyone who knows me knows I would not do something like that. To make a long story short Ellison's girl and I sat and had a long talk about the whole story at Ellison's fight in Oregon at the Sportfight show. I also apologized to him for the incident and told him good luck in his upcoming fight, which was for a chance to fight me if he won, but he didn't. We squashed are beef there and then. Over 6 months before I fought Jenny I mean Jeremy, sorry I get confused because Jeremy's girlfriend is the man of there relationship! 

THIS IS WHY HORN SPIT ON ME. Leading up to the fight, he told everyone he was going to put my blood all over the ring. He told his fighters, my friends, my sponsors and anyone that would listen. He said he was not going to submit me, he said,"I'm not letting him out that easy!" Low and behold, what happened? Horn did u get sacred and fall away from your original game plan. I thought we were going to brawl it out and splatter my blood all over the ring. Silly Jenny! He said he was sick of being labeled boring, which he is without doubt! He said he was going to show the crowd some excitement, which he didn't! We can't believe anything this guy says! One thing about Horn is, you do have one #1 ranking, you are the #1 most boring fighter in the world! Except for the Liddell fight, thanks Chuck! That was fun! So in conclusion, if you missed the fight between Horn and I he didn't hit me once. I came out to fight he got scared and capitalized on my mistake. He choked me unconscious and at that point the only offensive move he could make was to spit on me. Wow, that was exciting! I got up shook his hand and congratulated him on a good fight. Then I found out he spit on me soon as my brother told me, and the crowd booed him out of the arena. 

So then he took the advice of his manager Monte Cox and gave a fake apology, and made up an excuse for his action to save face. They made up a story of me spitting on somebody at a fight, oh wait, it was at a bar now... Oh wait I was drunk, and wouldn't remember, oh wait Mike Whitehead said I admitted it, oh wait! What it is, is bulls__t! It never happened, but Horn you did spit on someone and karma will continue to haunt your fight career. It is something you cannot get away from. Now, I cannot wait to see the next Horn fight. All I have to say to everyone is a simple lesson we all learned in grade school, treat others how you want to be treated. We all make mistakes, when you make one own up to it and move on. Don't make up excuses for mistakes you make, or try to put them off onto someone else! Own up to it, learn from it and move on! 

Horn, I don't like you or dis-like you. The truth is I could care less about You! I'm focused on the thing I'm trying to accomplish in my life, but I have a lot of family, friends, and fans that get a kick out of harassing you because of the actions you chose to make. So if they harass you, deal with it! I guess it comes with the job! I can't wait to see your next fight. 

or you can go here Josh Burkman - The Peoples Warrior and scroll down til you see the Ultimate Combat Finals amd read it there. 


i will see if i can dig up a video for you


----------



## cooley (Jul 10, 2006)

got it right here
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

that was a pretty good fight. All over the place. Why wouldn't he submitt him he gave him that choke tons of times.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

good read. thx for posting


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I guess Horn is trying to become the next Tito Ortiz by disrespecting a fighter after the match.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

ya but tito just crush's your soul, spitting on someone is physically embarising.

And i mean i guess Burkman should have known better then to think Horn was going to actually strike against him, but it is pretty gay talking shit about someone and tellen how you gunna make em bleed, etc. and then not doing it. 

I was never a huge fan of horn and loved how chuck whoped em hard.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I'm glad Horn lost to Burkman, I'm not a huge Jenny fan. :laugh: :cheeky4: *


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Horn beat burkman.


----------



## catfan83 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeremy Horn is overated


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

78 - 14 - 5 


ya that record just reeks of overrated


why don't you go stfu now and put your head in some sand.

I'm not a jeremy horn fan, but i know idiots when i see them.


----------

